# I hate teenagers.



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I really hate teenagers. This may seem odd, because I am one, but it is true. I hate them.

The night went well, I wore my straight jacket and scared some people, over all it was great. But then, I attracted a few jerks who where roaming the streets, I suppose just looking for trouble. 

I stayed in character, growling, roaring, snarling and such. Then one of them flashes a stungun at me. He pops it on to show that, oh yeah, this thing's legit. Feeling confident, the two of them come over to mess with me. I stay in character. 

They stand on the graves, pick at the zombie, taunt me about my costume (funny story, they didn't have costumes at all) , and I guess try to tick me off. I can't do anything, because quite literary, my hands are tied. They swear and yell at the other kid who just wants to leave. 

They finally leave. I'm happy. But then they must have gotten some idea in their heads. I see them do a hand shake, and they run through the neighbors yard, stepping on bushes and charge into the yard. Now I'm pissed. I finally break character and yell at them, telling them not to trample the bushes, and thankfully they left without a fight. 

I then have to take down everything, for fear that they will return and vandalize something. 

People should get lives, and stop ruining everyone else's fun. 

I hate teenagers


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

There are a lot of jerks out there, that's for sure. I have a few teenagers myself, and they tend to have their friends visit a lot so the house ends up full of them. Last night was no exception.

Fortunately for us they are, for the most part, fairly respectful and polite, and would never condone vandalism or trouble making like that. 

But I know what you mean. Maybe a quick release on the straitjacket next year? And a BIGGER stun gun?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a knife in my pocket and I think I could have taken them, had I not been strapped into the jacket. The quick release is a good idea, I just don't know how I would pull it off.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry you had to deal with a couple of jerks. Some bad experiences with neighborhood teenagers has given me a tendency to assume all teenagers (that I don't know very well) are thugs. Every time I see them checking out my haunt, I assume they're plotting. I've come to downright fear and loathe them. I know the majority of them are probably just fine, but my gut insists on telling me otherwise. I'm glad they ended up leaving without a fight, hope they didn't cause any damage to your props while picking at and standing on them.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

The teenagers in my neighborhood fear me.

They know I have a sick mind and am willing to go one step further than they are.

I make sure throughout the year that they fear me, but also that they like me. I think that's called respect, but I'm not sure


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That just scares me PN. People tend to ride high on fake courage when surrounded by a group of their friends, and if they started the whole thing showing a weapon, it just scares me to death to think you were yelling at them about vandalism while in a straight jacket! Next time call the police, don't get hurt doing something you love (haunting!)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I had a couple teenagers a few years back who decided to egg my display. My son shot two of them with a paintball gun, and they tend to avoid my entire neighborhood at Halloween now.

Personally, other than the ones who are around my house on a regular basis, I loathe the little scumbags. The ones who come to my house to hang out with my son may just be putting on a good act when they are here, for all I know. They stay out of my shop and away from my props though. Usually, they try to avoid me like I'm plague ridden.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Good for you Plastic Ninja for not provoking them. I probably would have been tazed lol.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Learn how to break out of a straight jacket, it could be used to your advantage


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Have a garden hose nearby and ready, if and when they try that kind of thing again, hose 'em. They'll really be in for a shock if they try to taze you or anyone else for that matter. It will also make them miserable for the rest of the night. Marching around in the cold and dark in wet clothes will make it a really short night for them. Also let them know they are being filmed/recorded and that they are on private property.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm known as 'that crazy tattooed biker' the other 364 days, which helps deter the criminal element. I also embrace the troubled youth and get them on my side and show them how it all works, this gives them a sense of self worth and pride in my haunt, and now they are on my side to protect it!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

PN,
Had that one year and not since. My guess is that if they are acting that way all year 'round then one if not several people teach them not to. Here's to hoping it won't happen again.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Most of the teens who visit my "haunt" have been doing so since they were preteens, so I am hoping that nostalgia prevents them from becoming Mr Hyde. That and I give full size candy bars to all teens who visit (hopefully adding the greed element).


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, one single pump to my pellet gun will sting enough without breaking the skin. Honestly, I've never done that but I like the idea!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I had a teenage girl that was causing trouble so I invited her in to help scare the others. Didn't have trouble with her again. In fact, until she graduated high school, she returned every year to help. Although not all of them are that simple!!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

It sucks that you has to put up with that PN. A solution to your straight jacket might be to stuff the arms to look like you are wrapped up but keep them in front of you. Have a taylor (at a local drycleaner) put elastic between the buckles and the jacket. It would be wise to be able to get out in an emergency.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

First off, I'm sorry to hear you had to deal with a$$es. Second, don't even THINK of pulling a knife on anyone under those circumstances. The likelihood of you being the one ending up seriously hurt would have been high.

If you do this next year, I highly recommend having a highly visible, second person out in the haunt with you, preferably an adult. Spooky1 is always out in our yard cemetery on Halloween (in costume) to keep an eye on things and do subtle scares. I'm the official distributor of candy, but I also make trips outside to greet ToTs, compliment their costumes, and encourage them to take a look at our display. We have teens show up every year and have never had serious problems, even with the few that were acting tough around their friends (Spooky1 targets them - good for a laugh).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

^ditto on the knife thing. NO, no and more no. I would have been VERY afraid had I been in a straight jacket (defenseless!) , with teens brandishing weapons. As in: I would have turned around and gone straight in the house & locked the door and called the cops on the kids. 

I'm an **adult**, and teens make me wary. I am on high alert when a group comes up. You need an adult with you OUTSIDE...not in the house. Yes, you are a 9th grader and can handle most things on your own, but teens + in groups + on Halloween night= tend to show off & do asinine, BAD judgement type things. Even I have my hubby within earshot of me. Definitely get Velcro on the back of the jacket, so if you flex your shoulder blades, it will pop open. You need to tell your parents this happened, too. Keep the communication open, my friend. Parents are here to help you through life.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Agreed to the above two posts. The knife would have to be a last resort, I wasn't planning on maiming or murdering anyone if I could in anyway help it. I always keep it on me, and if being attacked, it could have ended up being my only way to keep from getting hurt or killed.

See, I wasn't carrying it as a weapon, but as a tool. I used it everyday to set up the haunt, and I still had it in my pocket. The thing about it was, at the time I had no idea how bad it was going to be, so I had to leave it as an open option. 

The parents know, they helped me get everything down. My father was on the porch, but in the low light nearer down by the road I guess he couldn't see. I know he couldn't hear it, but had a fight broken out I figure he would have come to my aid 

Also, I've never seen them before. I have no idea where they came from. And as much as I do want new actors, these guys would not be a good company to keep. They where about 16, so they really should be doing something else with their time. They didn't even go to any of the house to get candy! I thought normal teens went to parties and smoked weed or something. Oh well :S


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> ^ditto on the knife thing. NO, no and more no. I would have been VERY afraid had I been in a straight jacket (defenseless!) , with teens brandishing weapons. As in: I would have turned around and gone straight in the house & locked the door and called the cops on the kids.
> 
> I'm an **adult**, and teens make me wary. I am on high alert when a group comes up. You need an adult with you OUTSIDE...not in the house. Yes, you are a 9th grader and can handle most things on your own, but teens + in groups + on Halloween night= tend to show off & do asinine, BAD judgement type things. Even I have my hubby within earshot of me. Definitely get Velcro on the back of the jacket, so if you flex your shoulder blades, it will pop open. You need to tell your parents this happened, too. Keep the communication open, my friend. Parents are here to help you through life.


i agree with debbie5 on this one. i was going to suggest velcro and maybe have a fake seam that can open from the front. i'm sure your parents could help you with that.

also, if you aren't able to get your hands free then ask a friend or your parents once again to stay nearby (maybe they can dress as the doctor) so they can keep an eye on hosers (my new fav word)

other then that, no knives. but there are other better options tht are less sharp, i'd recommend paintball guns. they can be fired from a distance and can easily be hidden.

Remember this: NO HAUNT IS WORTH YOUR SAFTEY! staying in character is fine until someone starts trampling your props. anyone near you will understand and not judge you for breaking character.

I really hope this doesn't happen again!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I doubt I'll use the straight jacket next year, and I may start carrying a small personal taser, depending on the legality of a minor owning one. I will admit to being ignorant on the subject, but I believe it to be illegal. The thought behind the taser as apposed to the SG is that it would have better range, and lessen the chance of someone else with a weapon getting to me first. 

However, I am almost certain that a BB gun would be sufficient.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Of course not much in the world is scarier than a mental patient in a straightjacket breaking free...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

You could be charged with assault if you tase someone. Depending on what you use, it could be assault with a deadly weapon. That'd end up with court fees, medical bills, and a record. I'd call the cops, or maybe get some friends to help with the haunt so you have the mental advantage of numbers. I'm only one lady, but I have had years to master the _you don't even want to "f" with me_ look without being violent or challenging.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a teenager and I agree teenagers can be jerks but you just don`t notice the good teenagers because they stay out of your hair.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Buy some Thorshield and line it in your straight jacket. Taser proof material.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

We haven't had too many problems with teenagers other than the occasional mouthy one. Last year i had one cuss me out after i scared her pretty good. She was quite fond of the "F" word. "Your not scary" etc. I had some Zombie contacts in, and I just stayed in character, didn't say a word, tilted my head and stared at her. It defused her fairly quickly. I stood there until she got a few houses up the street. It had to creep her out cause she turned to look back at least 4 times. 

We usually have at least three of us out there, so i don't worry too much. I think if a kid had the gall to pull a stun gun on me, i would just back away, and and leave it be. If they pushed it, i would defend myself, but i'm not going to invite trouble. At the end of the day, i want to be stealing candy out of my daughters bag while i watch some scary movie, not sitting in jail.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

maybe next time just whip out the ole cell phone and dial 911 in front of them and say "I need the cops, I have 3 teenagers threatening people with a stun gun at such and such address". Believe me, they'll disappear so fast it's like your fairy god haunter waved her magic wand. (you'll need to move your arms in the straight-jacket for this work, of course)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Get'em plastic Ninja!!!!!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Again, the weapon would be a last resort, about to be murdered or crippled kinda thing. This would not be something easily resorted to. I've never had the issue of being physically threatened before and hopefully never will again. 

I'm also not looking to make enemies of what ever gangs we have here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm proud of the way you handled yourself PN. The teenagers that are TOTing are usually respectful and pleasant. A lot of them are shy because they want to TOT and think they are too big. When I answer the door, they smile and thinking they are too big for TOTing is out the window. 

For the ones who vandalized my cemetary fence, I know they are asses. However, the ones that are TOTing or walking by my house on Halloween are not.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

What's funny is that the reason so many teenagers have bad attitudes these days is because they haven't had adults spend enough time with them. There are so many teens growing up without dads these days (and sometimes moms). It's sad. What's a bit ironic is that most teens LOVE Halloween. Chances are decent that the teens are messing with you and your display because they are jealous. I know of several pro haunts who have teenage volunteers, and those teens border on fanatical when it comes to their devotion to their haunts, and the adults who lead them. Sometimes I think people really don't give teens a chance any more. We have preconceived notions of them being criminals and thugs, so we treat them like criminals and thugs, and so they act like criminals and thugs. I'm not saying that is the specific case in the original post, but just in general.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

If you think about it , kids (even in good families) get cuddled & snuggled as small children and then less & less affection as they grow 'til by the time they are teens, no one physically touches them...no hugs, no hand holding. No wonder teens are so depressed & procreating. Despite my teens complaints, we still snuggle her and I will even crawl into bed with her sometimes before she goes to sleep and talk about her day, her friends, our plans for the weekend, etc. As ADULTS, I see my divorced friends so lonely for physical contact, doing desperate things...hang onto your kids while they are still at home. Time flies. But I digress.

Plastic Ninja, next year, if you get threatened ask if they just need a snuggle..LOL....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very good points, DarkTiki and Deb! 
Deb, you made me want to go hug my teenager!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Ain't NOBODY tough with a sniffer full of pepper spray.. And bear spray will shoot a good distance! Having said that PN, you did the right thing. The problem with using physical force is that it may provoke them to return sometime with additional like minded dou*hebags.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I totaly agree with Dark Tiki, don't count out all teens. I'm 15 and I know that most of the other teens at school are huge fanatics of halloween and some even like it better than christmas (including me). Every year since I was 11 I have volunteered at the local jaycees haunted house. I help with building the walls and props to actualy scaring people and this year am actualy planing it with them this year. We have a lot of teens scaring but unfortuently we don't have nearly as many people building but anyway back onto topic. I have never had a lot of problems with other teens, they actualy whant to help me moe than they whant to hurt me. I couildnt get my walkthrough done without help from my freinds and last year I had a group of teens show up at my hou at like 5'o'clock asking if they could help me for the reat of the nigh. So to simplafie my long winded post don't go autimaticly judging teens because I hate it when people judge me for TOTing when I was 13, wait until they begin to mouth off or be obnocious. Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Again, the weapon would be a last resort, about to be murdered or crippled kinda thing. This would not be something easily resorted to. I've never had the issue of being physically threatened before and hopefully never will again.
> 
> I'm also not looking to make enemies of what ever gangs we have here.


For what it's worth, I think you handled the situation pretty well. There have been several times when I've been tempted to break some jackass's nose at my haunt, but I remind myself I'm a grown man and brawlin with some kid won't be worth what happens when his parents call the cops and say that nasty man down the block beat up their baby. (Well.. ok.. about 4 years ago some kid fell off my porch when he didn't believe I was out of candy and tried to come in to see for himself)


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Papa Bones said:


> For what it's worth, I think you handled the situation pretty well. There have been several times when I've been tempted to break some jackass's nose at my haunt, but I remind myself I'm a grown man and brawlin with some kid won't be worth what happens when his parents call the cops and say that nasty man down the block beat up their baby. (Well.. ok.. about 4 years ago some kid fell off my porch when he didn't believe I was out of candy and tried to come in to see for himself)


By the way, just in case they try this bs again this year.. most stun guns available to civilians are junk. They are good for intimidating people(maybe.. a lot of scumbags also know they're junk).. but will get you killed if you try to defend yourself from a real attacker. Just food for thought..:xbones:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Teens in packs are full of false bravado and hormones..they just want to show off to each other. I like the bear spray idea, but....if I were you, I'd go down to your police station and tell them the scenario & ask for what to do/have on hand in case this happens again this year. AND **DO NOT** wear a costume like a straight jacket where you are defenceless or your vision is compromised. Best of luck, hun. In life, there are a holes who are 15..there are a holes who are 55....


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I have always just done a yard display. Nothing fancy or big. I am just trying to have a bit of fun for myself. 

I do Christmas and Halloween.

Vandalism is nearly always an issue, (and I live in a fairly nice neighborhood) and mainly on Halloween night. Usually you can find me in a reaper or other simple costume standing quietly off in the corner with my cape wrapped around me, just watching. 

If someone is getting a bit rowdy I just slowly walk up and stand near them. Usually I never say a word. I guess that having a six foot tall guy standing there leering at you is enough. Occasionally I do have to say something, but I do it very quietly, just loud enough so they know I am saying something, but quietly enough that they have to shut up to hear me.

Only once did I have a teenager try to stand up to me. I quietly informed him that I may get my butt kicked by his friends, but I would be sure that he suffered some intense pain himself. He knew even though he had friends, he was going to pay a price himself. 

Oh, by the way, this is the cell phone that I have already called the cops on, and how did he get so drunk so early?

Funny, I got called a few more names, but mainly at they just left.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The kids in my neighborhood know that I'm a correctional Officer, and on a first name basis with most of the cops around here. I don't foresee having any problems this year. 

Last year we had problems. Mainly with vandalism and thievery of small static pieces. We believe we know who did that though.
Also, a weapon is almost always a bad idea. That escalates what might be viewed by police as a teenage fistfight to a charge of battery or assault. As far as stun guns and pepper spray go, you have to be a certain age to buy them here (Either 18 or 21, I can't remember right this second.) and you better be able to prove that you were scared of serious physical harm, up to and including death. If they try to attack you empty-handed and you zap them or spray them, you have just become the aggressor. Especially if it is a one on one situation. If a cop pulls up to a scene with two teenagers throwing punches, the fight will get broken up, and possibly parents called to come pick up their unruly offspring. but if the cop pulls up to one kid wearing a face full of O.C. (pepper spray) and another one beating the first one's head in, the kid doing the beating could be looking at time in a juvenile detention facility.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

goneferal said:


> You could be charged with assault if you tase someone. Depending on what you use, it could be assault with a deadly weapon. That'd end up with court fees, medical bills, and a record. I'd call the cops, or maybe get some friends to help with the haunt so you have the mental advantage of numbers. I'm only one lady, but I have had years to master the _you don't even want to "f" with me_ look without being violent or challenging.


Funny, I learned that look after just three months of marriage. 
I hope you have better luck this year PN. You'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

My two cents on the subject...

I think "kids" nowadays are spoiled rotten because their parents compete with each other. All we need again is good old fashioned discipline.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Still, I'd rather be charged with something then be killed. Once again, a weapon is something I would only use if I was attacked, and feared for my safety/life. I'm not an aggressive guy, and I never start fights. I could care less about insults and hollow threats, but if I'm attacked it is a different story.

Granted, looking back on it the straight jacket was probably not the best idea and was just begging for trouble.

And on the topic of kids being spoiled, I don't think that's it. I just think kids like trouble.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

oops, I forgot to add something to the spoiler thing - thanks for jogging my memory PN.

+ Most kids live in a time of little or no consequences.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I've lived in two rough neighborhoods and never a problem. I treat everyone who comes. I just happy to be Able to share the fun. If a teen comes I thank them even more and talk with them for a while. I usually invite them back for next year. I don't try to scare anyone. I tie ballon animals and try to make a costume for the teens who don't have one. Be happy to see them and they respond. Smile often, laugh easily, and be grateful they came.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> My two cents on the subject...
> 
> I think "kids" nowadays are spoiled rotten because their parents compete with each other. All we need again is good old fashioned discipline.


Agreed!! And I'm sorry this whole go sit in the corner and think about what you did junk does not work!!

I see more unruly kids nowadays running around stores screaming/crying/carrying on, if that was me I would've gotten smacked so hard I'd never think to do something like that again. I don't understand why people are so hesitant to discipline their children. I'm not saying beat them bloody or anything but I don't think a mild spanking ever hurt anyone. You remember how much it sucked and you don't do that again. My parents did it to me and I turned out just fine :devil:


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I think that all depends on the kid as well. My parents never had to use physical discipline because I didn't do to much worthy of it, and think about what you've done was enough.

The other issue with physical discipline is that it tends to get out of hand with irresponsible (*cough*teen*cough*) parents.


----------

